# Best Pressure Washer for Under £100



## Marky899 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Ive now had 2 karchers that have both broken on me and the part to fix it is the same price as the whole machine with all accessories. So im in the hunt for a new pressure washer.

Im not sure if im wanting another Karcher or maybe a Nilfisk. So hoping to get some feedback and opinions on those of you who have had good value for money on a pressure washer under £100.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Got to be the Nilfisk Titan 120 Hpw Bar Pressure Washer - 1400W

from argos http://www.argos.co.uk/product/1577941

or Andrew James Immacuclean Pressure Washer

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389123


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't think you can go wrong with a Nilfisk.

Much depends on the design of the pump, and whether it has an induction motor of the conventional brush type. For heavy duty, and long sustained use, you need an alloy pump and induction motor type. Most of the newer industrial washers are equipped with this.

The larger more powerful units also tend to kick out more water volume and at higher pressures, which is where the added cleaning poke comes from.


----------



## stevezx7r (Mar 29, 2017)

Do you know what kind of pump the karcher k4 has?


----------



## Marky899 (Feb 12, 2013)

so if i was going to go for the Nilfix, there are 2 version in my price range. the £69.99 one has only 110 pressure and the £99.99 has 120 pressure. apart from this the only other difference i can see in the spec is that the hose is 1m longer.

Is there any other reason it is worth paying and additionaly £30 just for these 2 improvements?

thanks


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

For the lower range Nilfisk/Karcher, they are all air cooled and pump are not really powerful.
I'll either up my budget or get those OEM one (and just keep replacing whenever it break)


----------



## AlistairS (Jun 1, 2010)

I have pre ordered one from Aldi

https://www.aldi.co.uk/workzone-2-2kw-pressure-washer/p/094313120367000

My karcher packed up after 7 years this week. I thought I would give this a try as specs look good and you get 3 years warranty.


----------



## Marky899 (Feb 12, 2013)

AlistairS said:


> I have pre ordered one from Aldi
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/workzone-2-2kw-pressure-washer/p/094313120367000
> 
> My karcher packed up after 7 years this week. I thought I would give this a try as specs look good and you get 3 years warranty.


Yeah that does seem a good price for the spec, wonder how long it will last tho


----------



## AlistairS (Jun 1, 2010)

Marky899 said:


> Yeah that does seem a good price for the spec, wonder how long it will last tho


3 years warranty and I have found Aldi particularly good for refunds


----------



## Marky899 (Feb 12, 2013)

brill. 

the spec does look better than the Nilfix one £99 one.

Im currently trying to start up a mobile detailing/valeting business so i will probably use the 3 year warenty haha. Guess for £80 its work a try.


----------



## AlistairS (Jun 1, 2010)

My Aldi Order hadn't been dispatched to I went to the local store and purchased there. I would say the unit is OK for occasional use, its not as powerful as the karcher its replaced but should be adequate for my use.

I an fairly confident its a lavor fitting so have ordered a new snow foam lance rather than just a connector as my current one is probably past its best.

Hope this is of some help.

Alistair


----------



## AlistairS (Jun 1, 2010)

It is a lavor connection. I bought a new lance and it was delivered yesterday.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

AlistairS said:


> My Aldi Order hadn't been dispatched to I went to the local store and purchased there. I would say the unit is OK for occasional use, its not as powerful as the karcher its replaced but should be adequate for my use.
> 
> I an fairly confident its a lavor fitting so have ordered a new snow foam lance rather than just a connector as my current one is probably past its best.
> 
> ...


Out of interest what karcher did you have?


----------



## AlistairS (Jun 1, 2010)

K5 600x iirc

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## AlistairS (Jun 1, 2010)

So an update on the Aldi Pressure Washer. It failed on my last week. Took it back to Aldi refunded. So on the lookout for a replacement.


----------



## No04BLE (Jun 8, 2014)

Costco have a high pressure Bosch AQT 35-12 one on a deal at £79.99. Looks a good bit of kit. Amazon price is £98.99 about £20 saving


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

They don't make them like they used to. I have a 1970`s / 1980`s pressure washer that still works and never broke down either. 

In the end the gun lance corroded when I left it in storage when I moved house and water cant flow through it anymore.

It is an odd fitting on the hose and cant get replacement parts anymore, such a pity


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

No04BLE said:


> Costco have a high pressure Bosch AQT 35-12 one on a deal at £79.99. Looks a good bit of kit. Amazon price is £98.99 about £20 saving


Was just going to post this, that Costco.co.uk have the Bosch one on offer...

£79.99 (+ 5% if you're not a Costco member)

Looks to be giving you a full kit and doesn't look a bad spec, 2 year warranty..


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/6069131Nikfisk C110 in argos for £70,

c120 is £99 there

Generally Nilfisk have higher flow rates at a given orixe point than equiv Karcher or Bosch or a n other makes.

Had a look at Homebase as they had loads of Bosch half price ( and phenomenal Karcher offers) before Xmas but nothing much doing there now


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Probably one of the better buys currently

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...ure+washer&dpPl=1&dpID=41sJxTe-vrL&ref=plSrch


----------



## AlistairS (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I've got £40 in amazon vouchers for xmas so might look at something a bit more expensive.

Looking at this

I see it has a high flow rate and they do have a warehouse one that's reboxed going a bit cheaper.

I am a costco member and have had Bosch garden stuff before and rated it highly. What connections do Bosch use for snow foam lances?


----------



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

The Titan from Argos is good.
If you can wait its usually offered at £ 99 in a promotion sale.

has the under car cleaning jobby!


----------



## AlistairS (Jun 1, 2010)

mgtf said:


> The Titan from Argos is good.
> If you can wait its usually offered at £ 99 in a promotion sale.
> 
> has the under car cleaning jobby!


Frustratingly given the snow and ice outside I won't be getting the car washed this weekend. So i can hold back for a wee while:lol:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

AlistairS said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I've got £40 in amazon vouchers for xmas so might look at something a bit more expensive.
> 
> Looking at this
> 
> ...


I have ordered one of those. Late Xmas present from my mum so will get it next weekend

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlistairS (Jun 1, 2010)

J306TD said:


> I have ordered one of those. Late Xmas present from my mum so will get it next weekend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Did you order the Bosch or the Nilfisk?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Nilfisk C130 2-8 with powergrip

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Recently got the Nilfisk C 125.7-6 with patio cleaner from Amazon for around £75. It's a good machine but most annoying thing about it is that there's nowhere to hang the electrical cable. I have to wrap it up and jam it in between the carrying handle.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

Superb thread and right when I needed it!! Looking for a pressure washer for a mate who’s Mrs has asked me to find him something good and at a sensible price (mine is a £459 petrol jet wash so too much for his use). 
Quick question though, he’s currently got all the attachments for a Karcher, but his machine has broken (hence the gift from his Mrs). Looking at the Nilfisk ones, do the Karcher attachments fit these or would he need to be getting new bits? Only thing he would really need to replace is his snow gun which I’ll probably get him anyway, but thought I’d check here first?

Besides the Nilfisk ones mentioned already, the only other one was looking at was the K4 from the K outlet which brings it in just over the £100 mark...


----------



## AlistairS (Jun 1, 2010)

Enumero said:


> Superb thread and right when I needed it!! Looking for a pressure washer for a mate who's Mrs has asked me to find him something good and at a sensible price (mine is a £459 petrol jet wash so too much for his use).
> Quick question though, he's currently got all the attachments for a Karcher, but his machine has broken (hence the gift from his Mrs). Looking at the Nilfisk ones, do the Karcher attachments fit these or would he need to be getting new bits? Only thing he would really need to replace is his snow gun which I'll probably get him anyway, but thought I'd check here first?
> 
> Besides the Nilfisk ones mentioned already, the only other one was looking at was the K4 from the K outlet which brings it in just over the £100 mark...


Karcher and Nilfisk have different fittings. I've ordered a Nilfisk C-PG 130.2-8 Xtra from Amazon. Not been dispatched yet.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

Ok, thanks for clearing that up for me. 
The up side to the K4 is it being water cooled rather than air cooled like the cheaper ones. The Nilfisk seem to definitely be the make to go for though from reviews on here and elsewhere.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

dave- said:


> They don't make them like they used to. I have a 1970`s / 1980`s pressure washer that still works and never broke down either.
> 
> In the end the gun lance corroded when I left it in storage when I moved house and water cant flow through it anymore.
> 
> It is an odd fitting on the hose and cant get replacement parts anymore, such a pity


Dave, if you haven't already check out the upgrade thread...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=401943

There's all sorts of fittings and adaptors available to upgrade the lance and hose set up if your washer is still good


----------

